

Why do browsers still not have file upload progress meters? - edw519
http://michaelkimsal.com/blog/why-do-browsers-still-not-have-file-upload-progress-meters/

======
raganwald
I'm curious about that: is it simply because there were no progress bars in
the first browser to implement a file upload and everyone is now just rolling
with lowered user expectations?

~~~
icey
That would be my guess. Until I read this headline, it wasn't something that
was really on my radar; and there is no reason for it.

My assumption would be that it's not on the browser team's radars either.

So, Firefox team, here's your challenge!

